# Chair blind is cool >>>.



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

I just picked up one of these at Dicks sporting goods for only $ 49 and I really like it great for tree rat hunting,its a bit too tight for bows but if you have a real short draw it may work, its more for gun hunting. I really dig the new camo and would love to find it on some clothes.!%


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

looks good,how heavy is it? does it come with it's own chair?


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

It only weight's 12 lbs. and does come with its own chair, you can also get bigger ones but this was so cheap.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I just looked at this at our Dicks in Niles. It was 69.00. I am pretty sure it is the same one. Here is your chance to be a filed tester. I was thinking of getting one for deer. But my main concern is how restrictive is it? Have you shot out of it yet? How is the ease of setup? How about bulkiness for carrying? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Toxic said:


> I just looked at this at our Dicks in Niles. It was 69.00. I am pretty sure it is the same one. Here is your chance to be a filed tester. I was thinking of getting one for deer. But my main concern is how restrictive is it? Have you shot out of it yet? How is the ease of setup? How about bulkiness for carrying? Thanks in advance.


They are on sale this week for $ 49 at Dicks reg. $ 69, its got anuff room to shoot a crossbow or shotgun out of, it packs as small as a folding chair no bulk whatsoever and set up is instant, no kidding everthing is attached. Its very sweet and simple, easiest blind I have ever used and I've had 4 different kinds. Only thing is a tad too tight for bow unless you have a 27" draw, then maybe but they make bigger. I'm really impressed with the construction I have the dove hunting model too with top only and it kept me in the shade. I have not shot out of it yet but I really don't anticipate any problems as I have pretented to shoot in it. Hope to get it out later this week, the camo should look great in the woods so I'll take a few more pics and let ya know......again great value for the $$$$.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

bozz said:


> They are on sale this week for $ 49 at Dicks reg. $ 69, its got anuff room to shoot a crossbow or shotgun out of, it packs as small as a folding chair no bulk whatsoever and set up is instant, no kidding everthing is attached. Its very sweet and simple, easiest blind I have ever used and I've had 4 different kinds. Only thing is a tad too tight for bow unless you have a 27" draw, then maybe but they make bigger. I'm really impressed with the construction I have the dove hunting model too with top only and it kept me in the shade. I have not shot out of it yet but I really don't anticipate any problems as I have pretented to shoot in it. Hope to get it out later this week, the camo should look great in the woods so I'll take a few more pics and let ya know......again great value for the $$$$.


Thanks. I would like to know what you think about after you use it.


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

Here's an update for ya, went by my Dicks today and they are sold out and have been for a week, WOW talk about A hot little item, Reg. price was $ 99 so I guess $ 49 was a steal, they musta had 30 of them when I was there. The clerk told me they may not be able to get anymore.


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

I might be a little worried gun hunting in it, same with the camo blinds the way some folks let em go at deer running through the woods. I think the more orange the better. Probably cool for a cross-bow. What's the bottom like? Would it work on the ice?
________
JAGUAR R1 PICTURE


----------



## bozz (Sep 2, 2004)

You make a good point, I recommend putting some orange on top, even pinning an orange cap on top. I have used a orange square flap from my turkey vest before, don't need a lot of orange a baseball cap would be fine, some blinds have hidden orange flaps now, it works. I guess you could use this on ice much like other blinds if you are thinking about ice fishing it would work rather nicely.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

To add to the orange, i have a larger blind and use the orange Bow hunting tree tape, I tied some on each corner of the blind and it works great can see it from a good distance,


----------

